# Kuala Dealing With Heat.



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

a friend of mine sent me these pics.

a kuala strolled into a home lookin for shade and water



















*and when they did give it some water here is what the lil fella does!*


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Aw, how adorable.
How weird, too.. usually wild animals don't tend to wander into people's houses.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

i know. but i guess at 120 degrees they are learning to adapt. i have pics of them takin water from cyclists as well.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh my goodness that is precious! I've always loved koalas, they have the cutest faces. I've heard they can be pretty vicious when threatened, though. Looks like that's not a problem for that little guy


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

But wait, don't Kualas have to constantly be eating eucalyptus leaves to survive? So when did he find time to come down?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They don't HAVE to eat all the time, but they just pretty much do it anyway. Not much else to do, I suppose. 

I guess they're figuring out that humans aren't usually a threat to them, and often enough a source of free handouts. That sort of thing can sweep through an entire population very quickly, doing a lot of damage to their natural behavior. That's a big problem with raccoons and bears, but I guess a rampaging koala that lost it's fear of man isn't quite in the same league.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I want a pet Koala now!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

let us learn the lesson kids.
australia is filled with many many deadly things that look cute but will kill you.
thus it made the perfect prison colony.
those cute little guys have UBER sharp claws of death.
platypus have poison.
kangaroos will beat you to death and destroy land.
cute/weird but lethal -_-


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

All the better. I can train it to be my guard koala.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL!

I love the look on his face. It's like he's supercool and knows it; like James Bond. He's almost actually posing for the picture, even having one eyebrow raised.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You would think you were cool too if you were a fuzzy ball of death.


----------

